# DC Operation



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I sent out an e-mail to a couple companies in regards to adding sound to my AF diesel and steam locomotives. The e-mails I received back wanted to know if I was running DC or AC. I am running AC as I bought a 18B transformer at a show and did not know better. I have an old HO transformer that supplies 0-12 volts DC via a rheostat, and 12 volts AC for accessories. My 372 diesel and steam loco run fine on DC, maybe not quite as fast because of the 12 volt limitation of the output. At 12 volts DC my electric switches did not want to work very well. I think it maybe the voltage limitation more so than the current. So, do I need to get into the 21st century and run the trains on DC and the accessories on AC?? Or just stay with the 18B?? Of course my diesel horn billboard will not work on DC. Still learning here, after a long time...will appreciate the comments from the veterans.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fred,

I ran into a similar problem a while back regarding a Lionel 8625 locomotive and big ed tried to explain ac vs dc to me and I just didn't get it.

The 8625 wouldn't run on the same voltage (amperage?) as my Alcos. I guess I'm going to have the same problem at some point with my AF trains.

I would like to see what people have to say about you issue as I'm sure it would cover some of mine...

Cheers, Ian


----------

